# install problems Brothers in arms Road to hill 30



## tea boy (Nov 17, 2005)

Just bought this game only things on dvd are :-

bia.rar (zip file)
Bia (folder)
layer 0 (folder)
bia.udf
control.dat
ddpid

no auto run or exe files.

can you help ??????????????????????????????


----------



## exleyd (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi there dunno if you have sorted out the problem but I can tell you what i did to solve 
this....

I downloaded a program called ultraiso which is used to write dvd/cd images
http://www.tucows.com/preview/306129

it can read dvd/cd images so I opened bia.udf using it and hey presto all the folders and files that you would normally see (such as setup.exe) are listed. Just select all of them and extract them to a folder of your choice then run setup.exe.

Who ever released the game dvds like this (ubisoft) should be ashamed i reckon.


----------



## exleyd (Aug 28, 2006)

If you do the follow the steps I wrote in my last post, you also will need to go to www.gamecopyworld.com and search for brothers in arms road the hill 30 and copy the NO/DVD exe file that they have there over the bia.exe file that you have on your computer. Good luck.


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

exleyd said:


> If you do the follow the steps I wrote in my last post, you also will need to go to www.gamecopyworld.com and search for brothers in arms road the hill 30 and copy the NO/DVD exe file that they have there over the bia.exe file that you have on your computer. Good luck.


Could a mod either lock this thread or delete this last post?


----------



## tea boy (Nov 17, 2005)

Kramer55 I don't have a dvd writer how would I play the game without the no cd patch  


Exleyd thanks for the help but I have returned the game as I could see no way to play it.:up:


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

No CD patches are illegal.


----------



## exleyd (Aug 28, 2006)

Not if you own a copy of the game they're not.


----------



## Bartle (Dec 11, 2004)

Try using magiciso to open bia.udf , It can read and extract udf file.
http://www.magiciso.com/


----------

